# ford 1710 coolant leak



## wsturtz (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 1984 ford 1710 diesel that the coolant leaks into cylinder number 3.(fills the cylinder full of coolant and it sits) just curious if there is something common that would cause this besides the head gasket


----------



## Pedalstomper78 (Nov 6, 2012)

Head gasket or a crack in the head or block will do it. Whatever it is, you need to tear it down and fix it before you bend a rod or have another issue.


----------

